# Is it winter yet?!?!?



## warno (Dec 8, 2015)

Where's all the winter at?  Can someone send some winter my way? I'll take even alittle bit of winter, anything you got.  Here it is almost mid December and we have 60s and rain in the forecast. Hoping it gets cold soon here in central Illinois. 

Ok rant over.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 8, 2015)

I could happily live with this clear until May. But I think January and February have a few surprises in store for us.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Dec 8, 2015)

You can have all my winter...and snow...and salt.  I love this!


----------



## johneh (Dec 8, 2015)

Not winter yet
sorry you have to wait until December 22


----------



## jharkin (Dec 11, 2015)

Winter was cancelled.. sorry.


----------



## Trktrd (Dec 11, 2015)

Heat Miser won the coin toss this year.


----------



## begreen (Dec 12, 2015)

jharkin said:


> Winter was cancelled.. sorry.


So much for the Farmer's Almanac. Might as well use its pages for starting fires.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 12, 2015)

begreen said:


> So much for the Farmer's Almanac. Might as well use its pages for starting fires.



I keep it in the bathroom. Not for reading...


----------



## Michael6268 (Dec 13, 2015)

They will "spin" it to make it look like they didn't screw up too bad. They always do!


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 13, 2015)

It was 55F here yesterday. Normally it is 10F this time of the year. Unreal warm. That being said, some Snow for CHristmas is likely. Thank Goodness. A cold winter with NO snow sucks.

Andrew

PS. However, a warm winter with no snow wouldn't be too bad!


----------



## Brian26 (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks like the East is going to cook. Some of the computer models are showing t-shirts and shorts weather for Christmas.


----------



## Brian26 (Dec 13, 2015)

Records were crushed today...


----------



## warno (Dec 13, 2015)

We are looking at high 40s to 50s this week.  Only one day down in the 30s. Over night temps start to go down though. I think I will be relighting the boiler this week and just tough it out through the warmer days. 

It will be cold soon. *fingers crossed*


----------



## jharkin (Dec 13, 2015)

I only lit my stove once this season so far... natgas is just to cheap to bother until it gets down to the 30s.  At this rate I might not use it much until Jan, thats just nuts.


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 13, 2015)

The "blob" in the Pacific Ocean is keeping us warm!

ANDREW


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 13, 2015)

Snowed a bit overnight ... most of it melted today.  Not a fan of -40/-50 but this is just bizarre!


----------



## warno (Dec 22, 2015)

Ok it's winter now and it's 60 outside.


----------



## jharkin (Dec 22, 2015)

Current forecast...

Christmas Eve 68F
Christmas Day 63F


I am going to have to open the windows while the roast is cooking or else we are going to cook.

ugh


----------



## begreen (Dec 22, 2015)

Looks like it will be in the 30's here and dare I say it? Looks like a 40% chance of a little snow. A dusting of snow would be a nice touch and quite rare for here on Christmas.


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 24, 2015)

We have 10 inches of snow on the ground. Normally we have 3 feet!

It is mild but it is going to cool off this week. They are forecasting -18C Monday night. That being said , I think this is the mildest winter (fall technically) that I can remember.....

A


----------



## begreen (Dec 24, 2015)

86" of compacted snow currently at the relatively low Snoqualamie Pass.


----------



## Dix (Dec 24, 2015)

Things can keep going the way they are here. I'm good with it.

Just cleaned the ashes out of the PE, cleaned the boost baffle, cleaned the glass (both sides  , and am getting ready to Lexoil the unit, let it sit over night, then wipe it down in the morning.

I am also calling my firewood guy to get more in here, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Michael6268 (Dec 24, 2015)

Wife and I went shopping in shorts a tees in NH today!


----------



## Jazzberry (Dec 24, 2015)

We got almost foot of snow today so far. Nice for a white Christmas.


----------



## begreen (Dec 25, 2015)

Looks like New England will start chilling starting tomorrow night. In the meantime, here is Leavenworth WA yesterday.


----------



## warno (Dec 26, 2015)

We are forecasting rain for the next 3 days. Total being 3-6 inches On the already saturated ground. Should be interesting.


----------



## Knots (Dec 27, 2015)

Went hiking in the White Mountains yesterday in NW Maine.  Sunny and low 50s.  When we were in the conifers, it was difficult to tell what season it was.

Ugly forecast (if you're a commuter here) this week.  Raining today, but it's supposed to go below freezing tonight and stay that way tomorrow.  

8-12" of mixed stuff on Tuesday.

Rain/sleet and cold temps Wednesday night.

I gotta go put my snow tires on and fill the trunk with arctic adventure gear….


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 27, 2015)

I think winter has finally arrived up my way...for now. -6C to -18C temps  are forecast for the next week (high/low). That being said, the long term forecast is showing + temperatures during the second week of Jan. Weird...

Andrew


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Dec 27, 2015)

easy just go to El Paso, TX. yesterdays Sun Bowl


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## webfish (Dec 27, 2015)

http://www.nbcdfw.com/weather/stori...ches-of-Snow-Historic-Blizzard-363548531.html


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah. Between tornadoes and the blizzard my family in North Central Texas is getting hammered.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Dec 27, 2015)

via twitter 
*Kyle Davenport* ‏@*Imkyledavenport* 1h1 hour ago

Been stuck in a blizzard somewhere in New Mexico since last night 
	

		
			
		

		
	


pic.twitter.com/0tJ9gLiImN


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 27, 2015)

That is insane. Meanwhile, 70% of Canada had a green Christmas.

I wonder what the weather is like on Mars 

Andrew


----------



## Dix (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm good. Knock on wood.

Oil burner getting fixed after New Years, and I'll be burning that to keep the house to 62 F or so, and letting the stoves do most of it. Also ordering more Firewood this week, figured a few loads won't hurt for insurance. Plus I have a cord + of "to be processed (to long, to wide to big ... needs chain saw attention before splitting / stacking)". 

Fired off the PE about an hour ago, and just going to let it idle. 30 - 35 F here tonight. 

My thoughts with Texas, gonna be a rough ride.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Dec 27, 2015)

Swedishchef said:


> That is insane. Meanwhile, 70% of Canada had a green Christmas.
> 
> I wonder what the weather is like on Mars
> 
> Andrew


ever pray to el nino, happens not all the time but some times! is far more predictable than agw models?


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Dec 28, 2015)

Got to stretch the legs on my wood stove for the first time this year.  23F this morning and 70F inside with a great overnight burn.  

Love my englander, but I think my wife loves it more.


----------



## begreen (Dec 29, 2015)

Temps predicted to be 50º above normal at the North Pole if you're planning a trip. This looks to be one whopper of a storm. Expect Europe is going to see some major weather from it. It has the potential to join with 2 other storms making is a true weather beast. 
_ “The Icelandic coast and near off-shore regions are expected to see heavy precipitation hurled over the island by 90 to 100 mile per hour or stronger winds raging out of 35-40 foot seas. Meanwhile, the UK will find itself in the grips of an extraordinarily strong southerly gale running over the backs of 30 foot swells.”_
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...atures-70-degrees-above-normal-at-north-pole/


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## English BoB (Dec 29, 2015)

begreen said:


> Temps predicted to be 50º above normal at the North Pole if you're planning a trip. This looks to be one whopper of a storm. Expect Europe is going to see some major weather from it. It has the potential to join with 2 other storms making is a true weather beast.
> _ “The Icelandic coast and near off-shore regions are expected to see heavy precipitation hurled over the island by 90 to 100 mile per hour or stronger winds raging out of 35-40 foot seas. Meanwhile, the UK will find itself in the grips of an extraordinarily strong southerly gale running over the backs of 30 foot swells.”_
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...atures-70-degrees-above-normal-at-north-pole/



X2 wow

bob


----------



## Rossco (Dec 29, 2015)

Swedishchef said:


> That is insane. Meanwhile, 70% of Canada had a green Christmas.
> 
> I wonder what the weather is like on Mars
> 
> Andrew



Only the soft 70%.  I imagine over 6' of snow since the first sprinkle and -10 right now with a low of -18 tonight.


----------



## begreen (Dec 29, 2015)

Yep, BC got some very good snowfall along with the WA state Cascades.


----------



## bag of hammers (Dec 29, 2015)

Christmas was green and dark here - el Niño and old man winter banging into each other left a a few thousand of us without power, some for 3 days (wind damage was widespread - 100 miles north and east of us).  Our plan to spend Christmas eve / day out at the "camp" went out the window.   They got us powered up again on boxing day, got the last few outliers fixed up later that say, early next.  Those line crews do not get paid enough for what they do to get the lights back on for everyone, especially having to work so hard over Christmas.  

On the bright side, it was a bit of a poke towards making some improvements to the current backup power arrangement out there.  Got some work to do.  Meanwhile, we got a pretty good snow last night - fired up the blower for the first time today.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks like Winter has finally struck here as well . . . temps in the teens and yesterday's storm gave us 5-6 inches of powder.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks like I finally fire up the stove for the first time this year tomorrow night. Unbelievable. Two months later than ever before. Going into this burning season I was concerned because I was 1/2 to 3/4 cord short for next year.

Never mind.


----------



## begreen (Dec 30, 2015)

More cool weather coming. A lot of local spots in our area dropped into the 20s. Nearby water kept us at 34º for a low.


----------



## warno (Jan 1, 2016)

We've been seeing 20s-30s the last week. There's a day of 40s next week in the forecast but then back to the 30s still no snow to speak of though. Somehow the southern states are getting the weather I'm wanting. Go figure.


----------



## Michael6268 (Jan 1, 2016)

Spring is right around the corner! 79 more days! And the way this seasons been going it might be a lot sooner! Home Depot is putting out all their spring / summer stuff already. Won't be long now!
I do like winter, but I gave up on this season a while ago. At this point I say bring on spring!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 1, 2016)

Is it time yet for the Peeps and Cadbury eggs?


----------



## begreen (Jan 1, 2016)

Leprechauns and Irish whiskey first!


----------



## Michael6268 (Jan 1, 2016)

I love those Cadbury eggs!

It's a shame they made them smaller to save money. Still good though!

It's amazing how many things you pay more money for and they've downsized the serving size.. The Hershey kiss is miniscule now.


----------



## Rossco (Jan 1, 2016)

Be carful what you wish for.

I just hope the snow disappears before the wood. 

-12 here and dropping. I have a date with work tonight,  holiday start up.


----------



## Zkx14 (Jan 1, 2016)

I'll be happy if it can  hold off  just a few more days.   Give me time to get my stove back together.  Getting some cold nights again, but so far we only had one dusting of snow.


----------



## Rossco (Jan 2, 2016)

Just great. 

-27C on the way home this morning and currently -23C here in town, according to my weather thingy.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 2, 2016)

Michael6268 said:


> I love those Cadbury eggs!
> 
> It's a shame they made them smaller to save money. Still good though!
> 
> It's amazing how many things you pay more money for and they've downsized the serving size.. The Hershey kiss is miniscule now.



We used to buy frozen chicken parmesan patties in marinara sauce . . . until they shrunk in size so that they were slightly larger than a silver dollar vs. the old hockey puck size. It's a good thing though . . . now we make our own with frozen chicken patties, put a slab of motzerella cheese on top and slather them with our own spaghetti sauce for a fraction of the cost . . . and they're the perfect size for a hamburger bun.


----------



## bag of hammers (Jan 2, 2016)

Rossco said:


> Just great.
> 
> -27C on the way home this morning and currently -23C here in town, according to my weather thingy.


I think that's headed our way for Monday / Tuesday.  The upside is its not forecasted to stay cold here for more than a couple of days.  Stay warm....


----------



## Knots (Jan 5, 2016)

-6 this morning.  The house just made a popping noise that sounded like someone threw a dirt clod against it.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 5, 2016)

-7 when I left my home (for those keeping track that's a "Feels like it's wicked cold" wind chill temp) . . . warmed up to a balmy 3 degrees by the time I got to work . . . it helps to have the sun come up.


----------



## Zkx14 (Jan 5, 2016)

Knots said:


> -6 this morning.  The house just made a popping noise that sounded like someone threw a dirt clod against it.



We are at a toasty +12F down here in PA.  I am hearing an occasional snap, crackle, pop from the house.


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 5, 2016)

8d and ocean effect snow here, working from home.


----------



## Zkx14 (Jan 5, 2016)

firefighterjake said:


> We used to buy frozen chicken parmesan patties in marinara sauce . . . until they shrunk in size so that they were slightly larger than a silver dollar vs. the old hockey puck size. It's a good thing though . . . now we make our own with frozen chicken patties, put a slab of motzerella cheese on top and slather them with our own spaghetti sauce for a fraction of the cost . . . and they're the perfect size for a hamburger bun.


Mmm, been doing it that way for years.  Problem now is finding a chicken patty with some chicken in it.  Lol.  Made me think of a commercial Burger Thing is running for 'nuggets'.  They never mention chicken!


----------



## Knots (Jan 5, 2016)

mass_burner said:


> 8d and ocean effect snow here, working from home.


I love the work-from-home days.  It means I can keep the stove full...


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 5, 2016)

Knots said:


> I love the work-from-home days.  It means I can keep the stove full...


Means I have to feed 2 stoves, in basement office and upstairs in house.


----------



## warno (Jan 9, 2016)

We might finally get some winter today/tonight.  Been raining all day and it's supposed to switch to snow this evening. With below zero "real feel" tomorrow. So it will be pretty nasty if all that happens.

EDIT: nevermind, all the precipitation missed us. It's just really windy now.


----------



## Knots (Jan 10, 2016)

We're supposed to get a couple of inches of rain today.  49 degrees.  

I got a bad feeling that we're gonna pay for this in February...


----------



## webfish (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Michael6268 (Jan 10, 2016)

And no snow in sight for the Northeast anyhow..


----------



## begreen (Jan 10, 2016)

webfish said:


> View attachment 171599


Ya sure, that looks like winter. Ice fishing weather.


----------



## Knots (Jan 13, 2016)

We got the higher end of the forecast amount.  Maybe a little more at 6" or so.  

Supposed to get some mixed precip for the weekend.  Yuck - I like the nice fluffy snow...


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 13, 2016)

About 6 inches here as well . . . a bit surprised since they were calling for less snow in my area and more snow where I work.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 13, 2016)

3-4 inches last night.  Temps 15-25F.  Still snowing.  
Going to be 40F Friday.  

Such weird weather.


----------



## warno (Jan 16, 2016)

We were at temps in the teens for about 2 weeks then it got up to 40s for 2 days now back to single digits tomorrow.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 18, 2016)

Back in the teens today.  Englander chugging along effortlessly.

So far this winter, I have used 2 out of the 10 skids of firewood I have in my driveway.  Even if it stays cold, I should be all set.


----------



## warno (Jan 24, 2016)

I think winter is over for us. We have 40s and rain back in the forecast for 4 days this week. 

Could you guys from the northeast send some snow my way, you don't need all that.


----------



## Zkx14 (Jan 24, 2016)

You can have it.  Send lots of trucks...
Our 'official' total I saw on Accuweather was 31.3 inches.  We've had this much snow here before, but not from 1 storm.


----------



## warno (Jan 24, 2016)

Send me about 30 inches of that with just a little wind. I've always wanted to open the back door to a wall of snow. I don't know why but sometime in my life I want that.


----------



## webfish (Feb 2, 2016)

Closed school today( actually last night) and not a single flake has hit the ground. Guess they take much more precaution than they used to. Predicted blizzard conditions by this afternoon.


----------



## warno (Feb 2, 2016)

More rain and 50s for us today.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 3, 2016)

50's here after this monsoon of a rainstorm passes.


----------



## English BoB (Feb 11, 2016)

sportbikerider78 said:


> 50's here after this monsoon of a rainstorm passes.



Well we have no snow to speak of yet but the cold is arriving this weekend. Around -8 in places overnight plus wind chill, the good news is they are the only negative temps in the forecast through March 1st ( at this time ).

bob


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Feb 11, 2016)

warno said:


> Send me about 30 inches of that with just a little wind. I've always wanted to open the back door to a wall of snow. I don't know why but sometime in my life I want that.


Should have been here a few weeks ago.  I had never experienced that in over 35 years here, but this was the year!


----------



## bag of hammers (Feb 11, 2016)

English BoB said:


> Well we have no snow to speak of yet but the cold is arriving this weekend. Around -8 in places overnight plus wind chill, the good news is they are the only negative temps in the forecast through March 1st ( at this time ).
> 
> bob


We're approaching -28 right now, and same for the weekend.  Old man winter just stopping by to kick el niño in the cajones...


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 11, 2016)

Just a toasty 17 degrees right now in the Tropics of Virginia. Dang, I hope we don't a have a real winter. But they forecast this to be nothing compared to this weekend for cold.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 12, 2016)

1 F this morning.  Forecast for the weekend

Sat 15 high, -8 low   winds gusting to 30 40 for a -25 -30  wind chill
Sun 10 high, -5 low


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 12, 2016)

Saturday.  High of 0F..cold as -12F.  

Cranking through some wood now!


----------



## warno (Feb 12, 2016)

This last week I think winter finally got here. We have a little bit of snow in the yards that hasn't melted yet and forecasting some snow with a butt load of wind on Sunday. Temps in the 20s before wind chills.


----------



## kinetic711 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ok, so it got cold last night.  At 6:30am, my thermometer was at -38C or -38F, pretty much the same thing.  It has warmed up to -32C right now.  Supposed to be more of the same for the next couple of days.


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 13, 2016)

kinetic711 said:


> Ok, so it got cold last night.  At 6:30am, my thermometer was at -38C or -38F, pretty much the same thing.  It has warmed up to -32C right now.  Supposed to be more of the same for the next couple of days.


Sh#%@t that's cold!


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't know what the temperature is here right now  (3-4F this AM).  The morning clouds are gone, bright blue sky, and the wind has picked up out of the NW; very dry.  I filled the wheel barrow with wood for the house and have replenished the wood box in my shop and it's about time to toss in a few more splits.  Days like these make me glad to have a wood stove; so too the  resident animals who are never far from it.


----------



## bag of hammers (Feb 15, 2016)

I went down to the water on Friday night with the pup (out doing her business before crashing, the usual routine) - the water beyond the ice mounds had a bit of a roll to it, slushy ice on top, splashing against the edge of the mounds and the spray was turning into fog in the frigid night air- never saw anything quite  like it before out here.  Usually Superior is iced over as far as the eye can see, but we still have open water this year where I am.  Environment Canada extreme weather alert posted windchills down to -45 for Northern Ontario, I would say we were not far off here.  So glad this cold snap is only a few days, getting milder starting tomorrow.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 15, 2016)

Milder today, but when I woke up yesterday it was -28F here south of Syracuse. That is cold.  

I ran the oil boiler just for the hell of it to keep the water moving.  And it was nice to get the rooms farthest away from the wood stove warm.


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2016)

It's a good time to exercise the boiler and prevent pipe freezes too.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 17, 2016)

Went from something like -16 degrees F to 52 degrees within 24 hours -- what a wild rollercoaster ride the last few days have been weather-wise. 

As a side note, my warmth loving wife loves it . . . me, who was hoping to get another snowmobile ride in this year . . . not so much.


----------



## Knots (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah - 55 degrees with 55 mph winds last night!  Yikes.

You can almost see March from here...


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 17, 2016)

I took a couple of breaks from my shop task du jour to take our Replacement Idiot out for romps this morning (he's such fun).  Yesterday was considerably warmer and there has been considerable, and much welcome melting.  The helpmeet was out at 2AM yesterday morning to push the snow blower around the driveway, clearing 4" of snow before it became completely water sodden (he rocks!).  I spent yesterday and today breaking up iced tire tracks and we have a pretty clear driveway as I type.  I marvelled that the slider to the porch (enclosed by clear plastic "curtains") was left open most of the day.  The Pride was in hog heaven... easy access to OUT and IN... the thing they love most (takes the pressure off cat box duty).  No wind issues here in Maine's banana belt.

It's still winter, though.  Of that I have no illusion.  And I'm hoping for 1-2 storms that may offer Jake a few more sled rides and a couple of mutual laughs with the lady of his house.


----------



## Knots (Feb 17, 2016)

I almost got stuck in the mud on my driveway today.  No joke.


----------



## begreen (Feb 17, 2016)

Lot's of rain here too. Every month since October is a record setter. Currently we are in yet another atmospheric riverfest.


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 19, 2016)

begreen said:


> Lot's of rain here too. Every month since October is a record setter. Currently we are in yet another atmospheric riverfest.
> 
> View attachment 175140


Looking forward to a great weekend, 50's sunny both days. All of last week's snow gone. That's all folks!


----------



## warno (Feb 23, 2016)

Supposed to be winter again tomorrow. 5-8 inches of snow with 25 MPH wind and 40 MPH gusts. The temps are supposed to be mids 30s though so we'll see what we end up with. I'm guessing a mess.


----------

